# Splash guard install question



## WHITECO (Mar 31, 2011)

icey said:


> I got a set of splash guards from ebay and they fit perfect but I need to drill one hole for each splash guard and was wondering what you guys have used as a fastener when you put yours on?


 
Just used a metal screw to attach...worked pretty good


----------



## Lambo LVr (Apr 12, 2011)

icey said:


> I got a set of splash guards from ebay and they fit perfect but I need to drill one hole for each splash guard and was wondering what you guys have used as a fastener when you put yours on?


 I installed a set 2 weeks ago and thought they were pretty tight, but then i hit a HUGE puddle on friday and it ripped it from the bottom clips. So today i re-attached the right front splash guard by drilling two new holes one on top were it connects to the wheel well. There i used a Huge dry wall plug (beige)with a screw. And one on the bottom were the rockerpanel is. There i used a dry wall butterfly screw with a washer. I swear you could suspened my car from that mud flap now. lol


----------



## EXPSD (Feb 8, 2011)

Where on EBay?


----------



## HSR (Jul 5, 2011)

Which ones did you get on ebay? I'm looking at ordering a set as well and I'm not sure which to get...Dealership says it'll be $190 plus taxes for OEM splash guards and install, I laughed and walked away.


----------



## bvbull200 (Jul 18, 2011)

Could you guys post a pic of your splashguards? That is something I'd like to consider for our Cruze.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

*RS splash guards?*

Does anybody know if Chevy or some other company has made any splash guards that are compatible and fit the 2011/2012 chevy cruzes with the RS package?


----------



## Jaycruze (Jul 11, 2011)

I would like to know which ones you ordered on ebay as well, I'm afraid to order some that don't fit.

The paint is starting to chip and peel really bad behind my back tires, I can't tell if its crappy paint or just a design flaw.


----------



## BlackBelt2025 (Apr 30, 2011)

Starks8 said:


> Does anybody know if Chevy or some other company has any splash guards that are compatible and fit the 2011/2012 chevy cruzes with the RS package?


GM has no plans to make splash guards for RS models. The RS package is US only and there isn't enough of a market to warrant the cost of designing and manufacturing entirely new guards. We have the same problem on my dad's 2010 Corolla S, no splash guards.

With the lower moldings of the RS package, any guard would have to be very small so as not to interfere with ground clearance or get ripped off. I doubt it would do much good. Get a clear wrap from 3M for protection.


----------



## BlackBelt2025 (Apr 30, 2011)

Jaycruze said:


> I would like to know which ones you ordered on ebay as well, I'm afraid to order some that don't fit.
> 
> The paint is starting to chip and peel really bad behind my back tires, I can't tell if its crappy paint or just a design flaw.


I ordered mine from GMPartsDirect.com because I knew they would fit. It came out to $72 with shipping and install took about 2hrs. You could probably find them on eBay for cheaper, but, as you said, what if they don't fit.


----------



## Kansas59 (Nov 24, 2010)

will they work on an Eco?


----------



## BlackBelt2025 (Apr 30, 2011)

Kansas59 said:


> will they work on an Eco?


Yessir. ECO is the same as all other trims without the RS package.


----------



## acoon2004 (Mar 15, 2013)

I found a set of four GM splash guards for my 2012 Cruze on EBay for $65 (tax and shipping). Haven't installed them yet, how easy are they to do yourself? Dealer wants $48 to install them.


----------



## b87supra (Mar 16, 2013)

I can get gm mudflaps for 70 plus shipping if your interested pm me


----------

